

Ask HN: Which analytics service do you use? - diamondhead


======
j_col
Google Analytics. On the plus side, it's free and easy to implement. On the
negative side, I don't like the way it handles referrers.

~~~
BrandonMTurner
The downside for with GA is the non-realtime status. Sometimes takes more then
12 hours for the hits to come through in the dashboard. Other then that I
really like it. I think Mixpanel does do realtime, but that single feature
alone is not enough to justify paying for analytics while we are still not
making money.

------
bjplink
I use Mixpanel to track interactions on my iPhone apps right now and it's
really great. Highly recommended.

------
theitgirl
Google Analytics and Clicky

------
PonyGumbo
GA and Reinvigorate.

